# Convert DST file to EPS?



## EricDeem (May 7, 2011)

Can anyone convert a DST file to an EPS or PSD file? I have a customer who wants to use an embroidery design in a digital print. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,


----------



## 2Cheer4It (Aug 12, 2013)

I believe a DST file would need to be redrawn in Illustrator or Photoshop to be reused. Usually it is the other way around where you have the EPS or JPG and the embroider has to convert it to DST. Unfortunately, I don't believe there is a quick and easy way to convert it afterwards. The two file types are just so different from each other.


----------



## skits (Jun 24, 2009)

You need a graphic designer to convert it into eps. Its called vectorising. If you want we can do it for you as well or just google vector art.


----------



## wonderchic (Aug 29, 2012)

I send all my stuff like this to 24hourartwork.com. They can use proof files from embroidery (at least they have used mine) good luck to ya


----------



## freshalex (Oct 22, 2010)

Have you tried Adobe distiller? I use it when I need to convert a postcript file into a Pdf file. I haven't tried putting dst file through it. But it may work. Can anyone confirm whether it can he done?


----------



## skits (Jun 24, 2009)

adobe distiller is used to create pdf files only. It doesn't do the actual vectorising.


----------



## lisan140 (Oct 17, 2013)

You cannot convert a stitch file DST in vector EPS but if you digitizing with wilcom embroidery studio, you can convert an embroidery file EMB into a vector EPS because this software is associated with Corel


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

You should be able to export it to an eps or similar file and edit from there. It will be jagged so it will need work. It would be easier to sew it out, scan it and draw from there


----------

